# ETA, PTI, PTA



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

English, please? Maybe 3rd grade level if possible?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ETA, PTI, PTI*

What are you talking abt??


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ETA, PTI, PTI*

From the ADGA genetics page --

PTI

Production Type Index (PTI) is a measure combining both yield and type evaluations into a single number. The higher the number, the more likely improvements will take place by using those genetics. PTIs will only be calculated for animals with both yield and type evaluations.

These indexes normalize evaluation data and act as predictors of genetic transmissibility. There are 2 flavors of indexes:

* 2:1 - production weighted over type
* 1:2 - type weighted over production

ETA

The Estimated Transmitting Ability (ETA) is an index that hopes to predict the genetic potential of offspring based on the PTIs of the sire and dam (or dam's sire). The higher the number, the more genetic potential. PTIs must be available to make this calculation.

Tracy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ETA, PTI, PTI*

thougt ETA was Estimated Time of Arrival :/


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ETA, PTI, PTI*

:rofl oh Sondra, you crack me up. :rofl :rofl :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ETA, PTI, PTI*

ah...third grade level?


----------



## MayLOC (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ETA, PTI, PTI*



Sondra said:


> thougt ETA was Estimated Time of Arrival :/


 :rofl I thought the same thing Sondra, but was too chicken to post it as my answer last night!! :rofl


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Come on class, you know that you get extra credit for class participation...so raise those hands and don't be afraid to voice your answers. No spit wads, please.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

So I was right in my assumption...NO ONE really knows...


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

http://adga.org/SD/SireDevelopment.htm

This is the ADGA link, it explains it.

Ken


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay-- PTI is a number that is a combination of both appraisal scores and milk test info.
The higher the number, the better chance you have of making improvements.

In the 2:1 ratio, production is weighted over type. 1:2 is type over production. If I want to add a lot of type to my program, I look for animals with a high 1:2 number. If I am looking to add milk, I look at the 2:1 numbers. Optimally, both numbers are high.

ETA is what you HOPE a buck will pass on, based on his sire and dam's PTI numbers. The higher the number, the greater chance for excellent offspring.

Any better?

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

They use 3 words that tell me a lot........hope, predict, and potential.


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

whimmididdle said:


> They use 3 words that tell me a lot........hope, predict, and potential.


Isn't that all a breeding program is? All you can do is try to load the deck in your favor, which is what you use the numbers for.

Tracy


----------

